# New --



## ThinkingWife (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone! I am a wife, a mother, a career woman and among many other things. I love my family. With the recent "new norm", I'm finding myself a bit overwhelmed, which is very rare for me. I thought I would start here and see if anyone else may be experiencing something similar.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome ThinkingWIfe -- lots of great folks and good conversations! Jump in and post when you can....


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Realize this "new norm" will go away. Take it one day at at time.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Actually, with this: "I am a wife, a mother, a career woman and among many other things. "
I would say forget the new norm -- I can't see how you were NOT a bit overwhelmed before this!!


----------

